

Funding Math and Science Projects For Young Women - okeumeni
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/10/funding-math-and-science-projects-for-young-women.html

======
ashedryden
It's interesting to me that there are so many programs dedicated specifically
to girls.

My issue growing up and being a huge science/math/history geek wasn't that I
didn't have access to these things as a girl, but that the clubs and groups
didn't seem that open to girls and the boys in them certainly weren't.

I organize tech groups and barcamps in Milwaukee and, being the only female
organizer, I'm frequently asked what I do to promote more activity and
involvement from women. It's interesting to me because the community puts it
on the minority to make the minority comfortable when it's the exact opposite
that needs to happen. Women/girls aren't attending events or clubs because
they aren't populated with other women, but because they feel they are singled
out for being women instead of being science geeks like everyone else there.

